# ISO-Homemade Mozzarella Cheesesticks



## Butterz (May 7, 2005)

Hey, I'm new here.  Does anyone know how to make homemade mozzarella sticks?  Thanks.


----------



## ironchef (May 7, 2005)

Do you want to make homemade mozzarella? You'll need to do that before you make them into sticks. I can't explain it on here because it involves using curds and hot water and the technique is not something you can just describe. 

The easiest and most safest way would be to buy good quality mozzarella bocconcini and slice it into strips at home.


----------



## Butterz (May 7, 2005)

I usally buy some fresh mozzarella cheese.  How would I get the nice like crust around it?


----------



## Erik (May 7, 2005)

I think Butterz is looking on how to make Deep Fried Mozzerella "CHEESESTICKS".

I have made them in various restaurant...my constant recipe:

1 lb mozzerella block, cut into 1 oz portions

4 c. flour seasoned flour (salt and pepper will do)

Eggwash (6 eggs, mixed with 2 c heavy cream, whisked together)

8 c. Japanese Bread Crumbs, that have been slightly broke down in a food processor

Method:

Roll Mozzerella in flour,dip in eggwash, shake off excess, then roll in breadcrumbs til covered.

Freeze for at least 6-8 hours, so they hold coating.

Fry in deep fryer at 350 degrees until golden brown or cheese barely starts to leak out.


----------



## Butterz (May 7, 2005)

Erik are they like the ones you get when you go to a restaurant?  That sounds good.


----------



## Erik (May 7, 2005)

Yes, they are!!!


----------



## Zereh (May 7, 2005)

This is one I got from Giada's Everyday Italian cooking show on FoodTV. I've not tried it yet but everyone who has reviewed it has given it raves. 

I do remember her cautioning not to use fresh mozzarella for these as it has too high of a moisture content for it to work properly. 

1 1/2 cups Italian-style dried breadcrumbs 
1 1/3 cups freshly grated Parmesan  
1 teaspoon salt  
2 (16-ounce) blocks pasteurized mozzarella cut into 4 by 1/2-inch sticks  
4 large eggs, beaten to blend 
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil 
Marinara Sauce

Stir the bread crumbs, 1 cup of Parmesan and 1 teaspoon of salt in a medium bowl to blend. Dip the cheese in the eggs to coat completely and allow the excess egg to drip back into the bowl. Coat the cheese in the bread crumb mixture, patting to adhere and coat completely. Place the cheese sticks on a baking sheet. Repeat dipping the cheese sticks in the egg and bread crumb mixture to coat a second time. Cover and freeze until frozen, about 2 hours and up to 2 days. Heat the oil in a large frying pan over medium heat. Working in batches, fry the cheese until golden brown, about 1 minute per side. Transfer the fried cheese to plates. Sprinkle with the remaining cheese and serve with the Marinara Sauce.


----------



## SierraCook (May 7, 2005)

Erik, 

Your recipe sounds great.  I have used a similar recipe for making fried zucchini sticks.  I have not tried the cream in my recipe.  That sounds like a good addition.  I also did not know about freezing them to get the batter to stay.  I will try that the next time.  Thanks for the tips!!


----------



## Consul (May 7, 2005)

The fried mozzarella sticks I remember liking most were batter dipped, rather than dredged in bread crumbs. Does anyone think using a beer batter (jazzed up with some flavorings, of course) would present any real issues?


----------



## kitchenelf (May 14, 2005)

I'm not an expert on fried mozzarella sticks but the only thing I can see wrong with that Consul is when you go to freeze the sticks the bottom side of the mozzarella will be bare when you get them off the pan - I guess you could always just dip and fry to see how it worked.  Dang, I'm hungry.


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 15, 2005)

Not sure but is string cheese actually moz. cheese? I don't have any right now so I haven't a clue. Anyway, when I made them at home this is what I did.

I just took the string cheese and cut them in half. I then made up a breadcrumb mixture with S & P and Italian Herbs. I then dipped them in and egg mixture and then coated them with the breadcrumbs. I fried them in veg. oil. 

DH loves Moz. sticks and really like these alot.  Another similar thing to do is the same thing but use frozen cheese filled ravioli (thawed of coarse).  Thats DH favorite way to eat ravioli.  Granted its not low fat but we only eat it maybe once every month or two. 

As for a sauce to dip them in I really like Paul Newmans Marinara Sauce. Sometimes I'll make my own but really only like to do this when I have fresh summer tomatoes.

Enjoy!


----------



## Consul (May 15, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I guess you could always just dip and fry to see how it worked.  Dang, I'm hungry.



That's basically what I was thinking. I can see the value in being able to make up a load of these in advance, but I generally don't do that unless I'm anticipating a large party, which is extremely rare for me.

I need to get a deep fryer.


----------



## Erik (May 16, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> when you go to freeze the sticks the bottom side of the mozzarella will be bare when you get them off the pan


Quick remedy...I'm just used to doing these in bulk restaurants, sorry. Take your time, let them sit in the bread crumb mixture for 5-10 minutes, till they are dry,put parchment paper on a flat surface container and lay them on the parchment.

Hope I maybe cleared any issues up. I'm sorry...I need to think more of the lines of home cooking at times.


----------

